# prise en charge (médicale - sociale-financière)



## Adidi

Hola, 

Tengo problemas para traducir : "dans ce pays, il existe peu de prises en charges de dépenses de santé et peu d'aide sociale".

Sería :"en est país, hay pocos organismos/instituciones que se hacen cargo de los gastos de salud y poca ayuda/auxilio social" ? 

Gracias


----------



## totor

Tu versión es excelente, Adidi.


----------



## Adidi

Bueno,  gracias Totor


----------



## Gévy

Hola Adidi:

Siento ser una cascarrabias, pero has cambiado totalmente el enfoque de la frase original, y no me parece tan fantástico como lo dice mi amigo Totor 

A ver, ¿la frase original dice que *no hay muchos organismos* dispuestos a tomar a su cargo los gastos?

No. Sólo dice que el estado no asume casi nada (no toma casi nada a su cargo) en todo lo tocante a los gastos de salud en general y que las ayudas sociales son casi inexistentes. Solo eso y me parece distinto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Me da la sensación de que es una interpretación tuya, Gévy.

Lo que dice el texto es *peu de prises en charges de dépenses de santé et peu d'aide sociale*.

Tú, en cambio, dices:

*el estado no asume casi nada (no toma casi nada a su cargo) en todo lo tocante a los gastos de salud en general y que las ayudas sociales son casi inexistentes.*

Entre *poco* y *casi nada*, por un lado, y *poco* y *casi inexistente*, por el otro, me parece que hay cierta diferencia que no existe en el original.


----------



## iaf

Hola:
Hmm... está dificil esta frase. Es que hablar de organismos e instituciones (que bien pueden ser no-gubernamentales), cuando suena a que se está responsabilizando directamente al estado, puede confundir un poco. El final _"la poca ayuda social"_ también queda un poco descolgado en la frase.

    Un intento, más bien buscando respetar el sentido original : 
_"En este país existe poca actitud/voluntad/predisposición (?) de hacerse cargo de los gastos de salud y la ayuda social es escasa."_
    Otra, buscando un substantivo (pero nivel lingüístico en franca caída): 
_"En este país existe poca toma de responsabilidad (?) en materia de gastos de salud y es escasa la ayuda social."_
    Ultima, muriendo en el intento :
_"En este país es escasa la toma de responsabilidad en cuanto a gastos de salud, y es escasa también la ayuda social."_

Y si, falta darle unas vueltas... (y yo ya me mareé  )
Saludos, iaf.


----------



## emilie18

Bonjour,

Comment peut on traduire 'une prise en charge' ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Habitualmente se utiliza "hacerse cargo/tomar a cargo/asumir".
Ejemplo:
"Une prise en charge est envisagée...": se plantea hacerse cargo/asumir...


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Otra propuesta. 
En este país, los gastos asumidos en cuanto a salud y ayuda social son escasos.


----------



## carlotalafargue

O también:

_En este país se asumen pocos gastos en salud pública y pocos en ayuda social_.

_En este país no se asumen demasiados gastos ni en salud pública ni ayuda social_.


----------



## Redy

Hola!

¿Cómo se traduce PRISE EN CHARGE cuándo hablamos de un enfermo?
Por ejemplo, en esta frase: La synovectomie, qui nécessite une prise en
charge périopératoire spécialisée..."

Gracias a todos por ayudarme en mi primera participación en este foro!


----------



## campanillalove

Hola a todos!
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre indicaciones para matronas y comadronas. El título es el siguiente: *La prise en charge médicamenteuse de la menace d’accouchement prématuré*
En un principio, encontré que "prise en charge" era "hacerse cargo de" pero en ese contexto no me encajaba (parece que no suena bien "hacerse cargo medicamentoso de la amenaza de parto prematuro), así que puse: qué medicamentos administrar cuando hay amenaza de parto prematuro. Lo que pasa es que también encontré que "prise en charge" podía ser la cobertura de la Seguridad Social, entonces no sé si se refiere a los medicamentos que cubre la seguridad social en caso de amenaza de parto prematuro o no.
El problema aparece cuando nos encontramos unas líneas más adelante otra vez la expresión "prise en charge":
*La prise en charge médicamenteuse de la menace d’accouchement*
*prématuré vise surtout à inhiber les contractions utérines [...]*
*Mi propuesta: *La xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx de la amenaza de parto prematuro pretende inhibir las contracciones uterinas....
*La prise en charge obstétricale s’occupe de de prévenir un accouchement prématuré en présence de douleurs trop fortes et plus fréquentes sans raccourcissement ou dilatation du col de l'utérus.*
En este caso mi propuesta iría encaminada a algo así como: la xxxxxxxxx obstetricia se ocupa de prevenir un parto prematuro [...]
La pregunta es: cómo traduciriais "prise en charge" en cada una de esas 3 frases? Gracias de antemano y un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Campanilla*, y bienvenida por estos lares.

Creo que lo que te confunde es que la palabra *médicamenteuse *esté situada justo después de *prise en charge*.

Si nos permitimos una licencia, quizá lo entiendas mejor:

*- la prise en charge de la menace d'accouchement prématuré à travers les médicaments...*

¿Se entiende mejor?


----------



## TRADLADY

Hola Campanillalove.
La seguridad social no tiene nada que ver en tu frase. Olvidalo aqui. 
"La prise en charge médicamenteuse" quiere decir que e van a dar unos medicamentos a la senora para que no tenga un parto prematuro. qué medicamentos administrar cuando hay amenaza de parto prematuro. me parece bien.
"La prise en charge obstétricale" quiere decir que van a actuar en la persona (no se como y no lo quiero saber !) para que no haya parto prematuro.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches campanillalove, bone nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

De acuerdo con lo que se te ha dicho.
Aligeraría la frase a que se trata de un título:
- Administración de medicamentos en caso de ...
Y
- acompañamiento obstétrico

A ver si te ayuda.
¡Feliz año!


----------



## campanillalove

Muchísimas gracias a los 3  No sabía que me iban a contestar tan pronto  Un saludo y feliz año!


----------



## Steph.

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos,

La prise en charge financière reste à définir

=

xxxxxxxx financiera queda por determinar

Gracias

El apoyo financiero queda por determinar (¿?)


----------



## Wamba

*La responsabilidad del apoyo económico queda pendiente.*


----------



## Steph.

*La responsabilidad del apoyo económico queda pendiente.*​ 
Hola,

je ne comprends pas l'emploi de _responsabilidad_ dans le cas présent...


----------



## Wamba

J'interprète que l'on n'a pas déterminé qui doit payer. Il me reste le doute si peut-être ce qui reste à definir c'est la quantité d'argent que l'on doit verser. Probablement le contexte porrait l'éclaircir. Dans le dernier supposé la phrase resterait:* el apoyo financiero queda pendiente.* Et même j'ajouterais que cette phrase, étant ambigüe, pourrait servir les deux propos.


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

JE dirais, plus simplement:

La carga financiera
ou
la asunción financiera

Qu'est ce que tu en dis

ISSY JAIME

j'avais oublié la suite

la asunción financiera queda por definir

Cordialement

ISSY JAIME


----------



## Steph.

Merci Wamba, c'est plus clair maintenant !


----------



## Wamba

Steph. said:


> Merci Wamba, c'est plus clair maintenant !


 
À ta disposition.


----------



## Carole844

Bonjour à vous tous!

Tengo que traducir lo siguiente y la verdad no he podido.... quisiera saber si alguno me puede dar una idea....
*
1. cette entreprice a comme principe directeur de fournir une prise en charge  équitable à ses différents groupes....

2. La question de la couverture retraite est en cours de réflexion1.

3. prise en charge sociale et médicale*

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Carole y bienvenida al foro:

Tenemos recogidos en nuestro diccionario ( arriba de cada página del foro) todos estos hilos:
pour la prise en charge  (frais)
prise en charge
prise en charge
prise en charge (d'une personne)
prise en charge (médicale - sociale-financière)
prise en charge (réparation moteur)
Prise en charge (responsabilité)
prise en charge financière

Creo que te pueden ayudar a dar con la traducción.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Carole844

Hola 

Muchas gracias por la respuesta... 

Carole


----------



## Emmaaa

Hola a todos:

Tengo dudas para traducir en español: "Les maladies chroniques appellent une prise en charge au long cours".
Pienso en: "Las enfermedades cronicas requieren un acompañamiento a largo plazo".

Pero no me parece exacto.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Cecilio

En el diccionario Larouse he encontrado que "prise en charge" puede traducirse por "cobertura social" (de la Seguridad Social).

Tal vez se refiera a eso.


----------



## juanelico

Hola Emmaaa,

Yo propongo "Las enfermedades sociales requieren una respaldo económico a largo plazo".

Un saludo.


----------



## juanelico

Rectifico: "Las enfermedades crónicas" y no "sociales".
Un saludo.


----------



## totor

La opción de Cecilio es correcta, pero es otra acepción de la misma locución.

En el caso particular que nos ocupa, me parece preferible la que sugiere Emmaa.

La idea es que una enfermedad crónica acompaña al que la padece toda la vida, o largo tiempo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

La cuestión de _prise en charge / prendre en charge_ ha sido más que debatida, en este hilo y en estos otros: 

pour la prise en charge  (frais)
prendre des personnes en charge
prise en charge
prise en charge
prise en charge
prise en charge (d'une personne)
prise en charge (médicale - sociale-financière)
Prise en charge (responsabilité)
prise en charge financière
prise en charge sociale
prix en charge

Les ruego se remitan a ellos de ahora en adelante.
Este hilo queda cerrado.
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------

